# Bundle Me This.



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

What bundles do you keep on hand? 


I have currently: Puros Indios Simbre de Oro maduro(rubi's the best)
Pirates Gold, Alec Bradley Supervisors selection


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

EO Nekkids and Tony Alvarez Corto Habanos.

I also have a few of my B&M's Rocky Patel-exclusive cigars on hand but they're $6/stick and I generally consider "true" bundled cigars to be under $3.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Famous nic 3000 and holts little havana overruns are two I keep well stocked


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Flor de Oliva originals
Gran Habano Vintage 2002


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

Thompson Cigar Old Timers Bundle... Just because I can't get rid of them and refuse to smoke them. 

I also can't bring myself to throw them away...


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Bundles of Rodrigos, 262's, and Panaceas. This job has its perks:smoke2:


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Famous nic 3000 and holts little havana overruns are two I keep well stocked


Ive wondered about the havana overruns, I am pleased with the answers so far, for some reason I thought it would be the same thing over and over, KEEP um coming!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

snagstangl said:


> Ive wondered about the havana overruns, I am pleased with the answers so far, for some reason I thought it would be the same thing over and over, KEEP um coming!


Yeah I've got a bundle of each with the exception For the recent release. All of em have impressed so far.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I've got a bundle of GH2002's and have been eying the Little Havana Overruns, but just haven't pulled the trigger...


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Currently GH 02's and some pirates gold as an aging experiment.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

if "mazos" count.. as of soon.. gran habano 2002's, found my bundle cigar!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Zogg said:


> if "mazos" count.. as of soon.. gran habano 2002's, found my bundle cigar!


I always thought "mazo" was just cigar retailers' fancy word for "cheap bundle" LOL. Kinda like realtors calling a total dump in the bad part of town a "fixer-upper."

I've been eyeing those Little Havana Overruns, too.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Arganese Maduro's


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

My current stock includes: GH2002 Robusto, Cusano 2nds Toro Sungrown, Padron 2000 Nats, FdO Toro Sumatra, Cuba Aliados Toro Corojo, La Aurora Bristol Especiales, Puros Indios Viejo Maduro Coronas, Padilla Obsidian Torpedo.


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

Casey Jones said:


> Thompson Cigar Old Timers Bundle... Just because I can't get rid of them and refuse to smoke them.
> 
> I also can't bring myself to throw them away...


Donate them to the troops, I'm sure they would be grateful to get them


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

oba oba (fantastic after a few months rest)
perdomo cuban wheel (amazing for less than $2)
lho (always like to have a couple)
lho lights (grab these if you can)
lfdc (another great one after a long rest)
gh2000 (love these)
elo 1 & 3 (not as cheap as the others,but dam good)

yeah,i like bundles...lol


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

The list is long and wonderful. When I get through half I reload and rotate. I always have cigars with a year of rest on them and don't like 'fresh' cigars...they just don't taste right.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

GH2002
Diesel UC
Kinsella Fino Maduro ('ol times house blend)
Oliva G Robusto
oba oba


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

shuckins said:


> oba oba (fantastic after a few months rest)
> perdomo cuban wheel (amazing for less than $2)
> lho (always like to have a couple)
> lho lights (grab these if you can)
> ...


Shuckins,
I did enjoy the oba oba you bombed me with. lfdc is la flor de cano and i also bought those on a recommendation you made, very good.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

GH 2002, Tony Alvarez Corto Robusto, Casa Gomez Petite Corona, NHC ELO3, NHC ELO1


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

How are the Oba Oba ,what would they compare to?


----------



## ProgressNotes (Feb 24, 2011)

Padilla Achilles, which I'm working through on these ridiculously hot nights. Since they're so cheap, I'm not going to feel bad smoking them to the band.


----------



## ezred (Jun 27, 2011)

Boston Rog said:


> How are the Oba Oba ,what would they compare to?


The Oba Oba is a staple in my collection. I keep them on hand at all times. I think for a bundle stick they have good construction, burn really well and actually keep a good flavor all the way through. Plus if you buy certain sizes you get 2 bundles for the price of one. It's my favorite bundle smoke.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

ProgressNotes said:


> Padilla Achilles, which I'm working through on these ridiculously hot nights. Since they're so cheap, I'm not going to feel bad smoking them to the band.


The more rest on these the better. After a year or so they taste like a hemingway with a slightly heavier pine/cedar note to them. Awesome bundle cigar.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

ezred said:


> The Oba Oba is a staple in my collection. I keep them on hand at all times. I think for a bundle stick they have good construction, burn really well and actually keep a good flavor all the way through. Plus if you buy certain sizes you get 2 bundles for the price of one. It's my favorite bundle smoke.


Thanks i will have to try ,keep hearing good stuff about them.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Rocky Patel Vintage 90/92 seconds are good ones to have.


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

bbergeson said:


> Donate them to the troops, I'm sure they would be grateful to get them


good idea. I dont know why I didnt think of that!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Im thinking a little havana bundle split may be in order?


I had to bite on the villar y villar bundle for 16 bucks shipped, ive heard some people like them assuming they will need rest.


----------



## ezred (Jun 27, 2011)

OK I am going to throw out one more for you. I buy a sleeve of Hoyo miniatures every month, usually from Mike's. They are great for that shork smoke in the morning with coffee or lunch break. Anyway...........

They had a special on a couple of months ago for Mr. B's bundles. Ok so I am a sucker for a $20.00 bundle. I always smoke one right out of the package. (I have little patience) Wasn't really impressed and the Oba is better straight out the wrapper. But I have a few that have been sitting for 2 months now. Fired one up last night on the patio with a cup o joe and I really enjoyed it. It was smooth all the way to my knuckles.

So you might take a stab at some of those too. Just FYI.


----------



## ezred (Jun 27, 2011)

while I am at it, what are the "iho lights" Shuckins had in his list?


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

Which version of the Oba Oba do you guys prefer?


----------



## ezred (Jun 27, 2011)

wahoofever said:


> Which version of the Oba Oba do you guys prefer?


I have never had the Maduro only the natural. I suggest you get the torpedo in what ever length you want. They seem to smoke a little better for me. But I also think a torpedo shape is just cool.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

shuckins said:


> oba oba (fantastic after a few months rest)
> perdomo cuban wheel (amazing for less than $2)
> lho (always like to have a couple)
> lho lights (grab these if you can)
> ...


Is there a place to find the Perdomo Cuban Wheel's in packs of less than 50? (and I don't mean in a bomb from you :tongue1 I've seen you recommend them several times, so I figure they're definitely worth a shot since they're so cheap. As for bundles I like, GH2002 are amazing, as are Flor de Olivas. Also really like Indian Tabac Maduros and Cameroon Legends (they come in a box but are certainly at the bundle pricepoint.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Great! Now I have 4 or 5 more smokes I'm going to have to try - including the Oba Oba! since I'm already a Perdomo fan of sorts.

I guess I should have grabbed the GH2002 that were on freefall last week - bottoming out at $33.50. 

One's I've had luck with 
La Aurora seconds belicoso - need 6 months at least, medium but damn tasty
Just bought for aging box of Nica Libre torps $40.00



Oh I guess it needs to be pointed out to those that haven't delt with cheep bundle cigars - they need time - most of the stuff discussed here needs 6 months if not a year.


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

I now have a new huge list of cigars to try.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Is there a place to find the Perdomo Cuban Wheel's in packs of less than 50?


Cigarbid, but I don't recommend them. There's a cigarette like aftertaste in the last third I don't like.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I think LHO lights referred to a Holts special, they dont seem to have anymore. 

I thought the perdomo cuban wheels were best when i got them, and as they aged it seemed to mellow and also lose flavor.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

compile:

Puros Indios Simbre de Oro maduro
Pirates Gold (need at least 6 months)
Alec Bradley Supervisors selection
EO Nekkids
Tony Alvarez Corto Habanos
Famous nic 3000
little havana overruns
Flor de Oliva originals
Gran Habano Vintage 2002
Rodrigos
262's
Panaceas
Arganese Maduro
Cusano 2nds Toro Sungrown
Padron 2000 Nats
FdO Toro Sumatra
Cuba Aliados Toro Corojo
La Aurora Bristol Especiales
Puros Indios Viejo Maduro Coronas
Padilla Obsidian Torpedo.
oba oba (fantastic after a few months rest)
perdomo cuban wheel (amazing for less than $2)
lho lights (grab these if you can) Little Havana Overruns Light
lfdc (another great one after a long rest) La Flor De Cano
Diesel UC
Kinsella Fino Maduro ('ol times house blend)
Oliva G Robusto
Casa Gomez Petite Corona, 
NHC ELO3 (New Havana Cigars I believe)
NHC ELO1
Padilla Achilles
Rocky Patel Vintage 90/92 seconds
sleeve of Hoyo miniatures
La Aurora seconds belicoso - need 6 months at least

Thats it until more people weigh in. Hope the list helps


----------



## ezred (Jun 27, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> compile:
> 
> Puros Indios Simbre de Oro maduro
> Pirates Gold (need at least 6 months)
> ...


The Sleeve of Hoyo miniatures is not really a bundle smoke. I probably didn't post too clearly. Mr B's was what my entry really was.

My apologies


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

FWTX said:


> I guess I should have grabbed the GH2002 that were on freefall last week - bottoming out at $33.50.


They're on FF right now... and at a quick glance they did drop below that price.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> What bundles do you keep on hand?












:rofl:


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

bc8436 said:


> :rofl:


With those bundles we wouldn't need to talk about these I suspect, but maybe not.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

1. JdN Fuerte Toro
2. JR Alt - La Gloria Cubana
3. Holt's Boardwalk (I've been told to age them 2 years before smoking)
4. Calle Ocho
5. Flor de Baloney Robusto X (supposedly excess Hoya de Monterrey inventory from factory)
6. JR Alt - Rocky Patel Edge toro
7. Gurkha Master Select Robusto #4 (used to be sold in boxes, now bundles)


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

bc8436 said:


> :rofl:


BRYAN! Want to do a bundle split!! :eyebrows:


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Puros Indios Simbre de Oro maduro
Pirates Gold (need at least 6 months)
Alec Bradley Supervisors selection
EO Nekkids
Tony Alvarez Corto Habanos
Famous nic 3000
little havana overruns
Flor de Oliva originals
Gran Habano Vintage 2002
Rodrigos
262's
Panaceas
Arganese Maduro
Cusano 2nds Toro Sungrown
Padron 2000 Nats
FdO Toro Sumatra
Cuba Aliados Toro Corojo
La Aurora Bristol Especiales
Puros Indios Viejo Maduro Coronas
Padilla Obsidian Torpedo.
oba oba (fantastic after a few months rest)
perdomo cuban wheel (amazing for less than $2)
lho lights (grab these if you can) Little Havana Overruns Light
lfdc (another great one after a long rest) La Flor De Cano
Diesel UC
Kinsella Fino Maduro ('ol times house blend)
Oliva G Robusto
Casa Gomez Petite Corona, 
NHC ELO3 (New Havana Cigars I believe)
NHC ELO1
Padilla Achilles
Rocky Patel Vintage 90/92 seconds
sleeve of Hoyo miniatures
La Aurora seconds belicoso - need 6 months at least
JdN Fuerte Toro
JR Alt - La Gloria Cubana
Holt's Boardwalk (I've been told to age them 2 years before smoking)
Calle Ocho
Flor de Baloney Robusto X (supposedly excess Hoya de Monterrey inventory from factory)
JR Alt - Rocky Patel Edge toro
Gurkha Master Select Robusto #4 (used to be sold in boxes, now bundles)


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

I'll second the Famous Nic 3000. Those are really good for the price.


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

Casa de Garcia's Connecticut and Maduro.

GH 2002


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

right now, my reg in stock bundle is GH vintage 2002 robusto, and i may have added the nester miranda dopplebok to this as well. i want to add the churchill 2002 to my everyday smokes too, but they not on sale often!


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> compile:
> 
> Puros Indios Simbre de Oro maduro
> Pirates Gold (need at least 6 months)
> ...


tyvm 4 xpandng all the abbrev's lol


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I try to keep these stocked up, La Estrella Cubana Oscuro. A great economical maduro. Bargained priced at $29.99 for the bundle at CI. I got one in a sampler and it really impressed me. So I splurged. :dance:


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

stock93pgt said:


> right now, my reg in stock bundle is GH vintage 2002 robusto, and i may have added the nester miranda dopplebok to this as well. i want to add the churchill 2002 to my everyday smokes too, but they not on sale often!


I keep hearing people talk about the GH vintage 2002...I'm intrigued and really want to try it out.


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> I keep hearing people talk about the GH vintage 2002...I'm intrigued and really want to try it out.


just a heads up, just saw a 20 pack of it on that new sprint cite of cigar.com for 30 and some change and free shipping


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

36Bones said:


> I try to keep these stocked up, La Estrella Cubana Oscuro. A great economical maduro. Bargained priced at $29.99 for the bundle at CI. I got one in a sampler and it really impressed me. So I splurged. :dance:


I second that. Just got a bundle today and it's pretty good. I can't wait to get some age on these. Good call, sir.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Puros Indios Simbre de Oro maduro
Pirates Gold (need at least 6 months)
Alec Bradley Supervisors selection
EO Nekkids
Tony Alvarez Corto Habanos
Famous nic 3000
little havana overruns
Flor de Oliva originals
Gran Habano Vintage 2002
Rodrigos
262's
Panaceas
Arganese Maduro
Cusano 2nds Toro Sungrown
Padron 2000 Nats
FdO Toro Sumatra
Cuba Aliados Toro Corojo
La Aurora Bristol Especiales
Puros Indios Viejo Maduro Coronas
Padilla Obsidian Torpedo.
oba oba (fantastic after a few months rest)
perdomo cuban wheel (amazing for less than $2)
lho lights (grab these if you can) Little Havana Overruns Light
lfdc (another great one after a long rest) La Flor De Cano
Diesel UC
Kinsella Fino Maduro ('ol times house blend)
Oliva G Robusto
Casa Gomez Petite Corona, 
NHC ELO3 (New Havana Cigars I believe)
NHC ELO1
Padilla Achilles
Rocky Patel Vintage 90/92 seconds
sleeve of Hoyo miniatures
La Aurora seconds belicoso - need 6 months at least
JdN Fuerte Toro
JR Alt - La Gloria Cubana
Holt's Boardwalk (I've been told to age them 2 years before smoking)
Calle Ocho
Flor de Baloney Robusto X (supposedly excess Hoya de Monterrey inventory from factory)
JR Alt - Rocky Patel Edge toro
Gurkha Master Select Robusto #4 (used to be sold in boxes, now bundles)
Casa de Garcia's Connecticut and Maduro
nestor miranda dopplebok
La Estrella Cubana Oscuro


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Flor de Copan
Consuegra


----------



## Hulkamania (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW this is a nice list. Pretty much have to copy and paste it to my ever growing "must try" list. 

I may have overlooked it on the list, but Flor del Todo is a nice stick, especially for the price. I grabbed 5ers off cid for $4


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

GH Vintage 2002
Devil's Weed Maduro
Factory Throwaways

Those are the ones I have right now. All very nice in their own way.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Gran Habano Vintage 2002's
Nestor Miranda Dopplebock


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

ktblunden said:


> GH Vintage 2002
> Devil's Weed Maduro
> Factory Throwaways
> 
> Those are the ones I have right now. All very nice in their own way.


I've been curious about the Devil's Weed maduros. How about a quick review, if you don't mind, Ktb :wave:


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Puros Indios Simbre de Oro maduro
Pirates Gold (need at least 6 months)
Alec Bradley Supervisors selection
EO Nekkids
Tony Alvarez Corto Habanos
Famous nic 3000
little havana overruns
Flor de Oliva originals
Gran Habano Vintage 2002
Rodrigos
262's
Panaceas
Arganese Maduro
Cusano 2nds Toro Sungrown
Padron 2000 Nats
FdO Toro Sumatra
Cuba Aliados Toro Corojo
La Aurora Bristol Especiales
Puros Indios Viejo Maduro Coronas
Padilla Obsidian Torpedo.
oba oba (fantastic after a few months rest)
perdomo cuban wheel (amazing for less than $2)
lho lights (grab these if you can) Little Havana Overruns Light
lfdc (another great one after a long rest) La Flor De Cano
Diesel UC
Kinsella Fino Maduro ('ol times house blend)
Oliva G Robusto
Casa Gomez Petite Corona, 
NHC ELO3 (New Havana Cigars I believe)
NHC ELO1
Padilla Achilles
Rocky Patel Vintage 90/92 seconds
sleeve of Hoyo miniatures
La Aurora seconds belicoso - need 6 months at least
JdN Fuerte Toro
JR Alt - La Gloria Cubana
Holt's Boardwalk (I've been told to age them 2 years before smoking)
Calle Ocho
Flor de Baloney Robusto X (supposedly excess Hoya de Monterrey inventory from factory)
JR Alt - Rocky Patel Edge toro
Gurkha Master Select Robusto #4 (used to be sold in boxes, now bundles)
Casa de Garcia's Connecticut and Maduro
nestor miranda dopplebok
La Estrella Cubana Oscuro
Factory Throwouts
Flor de Copan


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

as far as the oba oba's are concerned, do you guys get the maduro or the naturals? im curious to see what everyone recommends


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I haven't bought any but people in the know have bombed me a maduro oba oba so i think that is their preference.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## Rob82 (Jul 28, 2011)

Slow-Aged Lot 826 by Perdomo and Fonseca Arana. Pretty happy with both.


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but the J&R Alternative Montecristo #2 is excellent. Very very similar to the original Cuban version. At under $40 for 20, who can complain?

Highly recommended.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I keep seeing this suggestion again and again, I may have to get some of those.


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

If you are placing an order at J&R, the Ultimate is also a good bundle if you want to combine shipping. Comes in a bunch of sizes.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

SO you are talking about cuban alternative montecristo not just the regular alternative?


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

Rocky Patel Selects Original Cigars - OWR 2nds.


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

I have not smoked the non-Cuban version of the Montecristo #2, so am not sure about that. I found the J&R version to be very similar to the Cuban version.


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

I think J&R only have one "version" of the Montecristo #2 alternative though


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

JR ALTERNATIVE MONTECRISTO DR NO. 2 : J·R Cigars.com

JR CUBAN ALTERNATIVES MONTECRISTO NO. 2 : J·R Cigars.com

these are the two i was talking about, I wondered which one you and a few others were talking about. Sorry for being dense


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> SO you are talking about cuban alternative montecristo not just the regular alternative?


.....I was talking with a member of that 'other forum' and he said he got the word that the JR ALT MONTECRISTO NO.2 are the actual 2nds for the Dominican Classic. Hard to believe that, but he smokes the JR MONTE NO.2 ALT's in between the real deal and says they are great. I plan to order a bundle on the 25th of this month. I will send you a few to sample.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

RAH that would be awesome, I think I have enough new sticks it is about time for me to send you another care package as well.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

Dread said:


> Bundles of Rodrigos, 262's, and Panaceas. This job has its perks:smoke2:


I have been skimming through this thread to try and figure out who the heck was recommending a 262 as a budget bundle smoke. It makes more sense now that I have read the last sentence.

I like:

Casa de Garcia connecticut
Flor del Todo Maduro
Super-premium seconds from Villazon Rothchild maduro (from CI)
Consuegras
GH 2002
La Cuna bin no 85 habano (come in a box, but for a bundle price)
Flor de Oliva maduro
Nestor Reserve maduro
La Estrella Cubana
Victor Sinclair Vintage Select
Indian Tabac Limited Reserve
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte (come in a box but bundle priced)
Arganese Connecticut


----------



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

I just ordered the Bahia Maduro bundle. It is a best seller on CI and it seems to have some good reviews. I'm not expecting the greatest, but I've heard that they are great for the price. I bought the bundle of 20 for $32.50. It's normally $39.99, but it was a one day deal.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I havent had the maduro's, but i had the blu's and put them down for about six months, and the were an great smoke in about 3.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Puros Indios Simbre de Oro maduro
Pirates Gold (need at least 6 months)
Alec Bradley Supervisors selection
EO Nekkids
Tony Alvarez Corto Habanos
Famous nic 3000
little havana overruns
Flor de Oliva originals
Gran Habano Vintage 2002
Rodrigos
262's
Panaceas
Arganese Maduro
Cusano 2nds Toro Sungrown
Padron 2000 Nats
FdO Toro Sumatra
Cuba Aliados Toro Corojo
La Aurora Bristol Especiales
Puros Indios Viejo Maduro Coronas
Padilla Obsidian Torpedo.
oba oba (fantastic after a few months rest)
perdomo cuban wheel (amazing for less than $2)
lho lights (grab these if you can) Little Havana Overruns Light
lfdc (another great one after a long rest) La Flor De Cano
Diesel UC
Kinsella Fino Maduro ('ol times house blend)
Oliva G Robusto
Casa Gomez Petite Corona,
NHC ELO3 (New Havana Cigars I believe)
NHC ELO1
Padilla Achilles
Rocky Patel Vintage 90/92 seconds
sleeve of Hoyo miniatures
La Aurora seconds belicoso - need 6 months at least
JdN Fuerte Toro
JR Alt - La Gloria Cubana
Holt's Boardwalk (I've been told to age them 2 years before smoking)
Calle Ocho
Flor de Baloney Robusto X (supposedly excess Hoya de Monterrey inventory from factory)
JR Alt - Rocky Patel Edge toro
Gurkha Master Select Robusto #4 (used to be sold in boxes, now bundles)
Casa de Garcia's Connecticut and Maduro
nestor miranda dopplebok
La Estrella Cubana Oscuro
Factory Throwouts
Flor de Copan 
Fonesca Arana
Slow aged Lot 826
J&R Alternative Montecristo #2
Rocky Patel Selects Original Cigars - OWR 2nds
Flor del Todo Maduro
Super-premium seconds from Villazon Rothchild maduro (from CI)
Consuegras
La Cuna bin no 85 habano (come in a box, but for a bundle price)
Flor de Oliva maduro
Nestor Reserve maduro
Victor Sinclair Vintage Select
Indian Tabac Limited Reserve
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte (come in a box but bundle priced)
Arganese Connecticut


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

You should probably add the Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte to the list. I just had one of these last night, and it was awesome. Very similar qualities to the 2002, but with a bit of pepper and leather thrown in there. Great cigar that should sell for 3 times as much.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Puros Indios Simbre de Oro maduro
Pirates Gold (need at least 6 months)
Alec Bradley Supervisors selection
EO Nekkids
Tony Alvarez Corto Habanos
Famous nic 3000
little havana overruns
Flor de Oliva originals
Gran Habano Vintage 2002
Rodrigos
262's
Panaceas
Arganese Maduro
Cusano 2nds Toro Sungrown
Padron 2000 Nats
FdO Toro Sumatra
Cuba Aliados Toro Corojo
La Aurora Bristol Especiales
Puros Indios Viejo Maduro Coronas
Padilla Obsidian Torpedo.
oba oba (fantastic after a few months rest)
perdomo cuban wheel (amazing for less than $2)
lho lights (grab these if you can) Little Havana Overruns Light
lfdc (another great one after a long rest) La Flor De Cano
Diesel UC
Kinsella Fino Maduro ('ol times house blend)
Oliva G Robusto
Casa Gomez Petite Corona,
NHC ELO3 (New Havana Cigars I believe)
NHC ELO1
Padilla Achilles
Rocky Patel Vintage 90/92 seconds
sleeve of Hoyo miniatures
La Aurora seconds belicoso - need 6 months at least
JdN Fuerte Toro
JR Alt - La Gloria Cubana
Holt's Boardwalk (I've been told to age them 2 years before smoking)
Calle Ocho
Flor de Baloney Robusto X (supposedly excess Hoya de Monterrey inventory from factory)
JR Alt - Rocky Patel Edge toro
Gurkha Master Select Robusto #4 (used to be sold in boxes, now bundles)
Casa de Garcia's Connecticut and Maduro
nestor miranda dopplebok
La Estrella Cubana Oscuro
Factory Throwouts
Flor de Copan
Fonesca Arana
Slow aged Lot 826
J&R Alternative Montecristo #2
Rocky Patel Selects Original Cigars - OWR 2nds
Flor del Todo Maduro
Super-premium seconds from Villazon Rothchild maduro (from CI)
Consuegras
La Cuna bin no 85 habano (come in a box, but for a bundle price)
Flor de Oliva maduro
Nestor Reserve maduro
Victor Sinclair Vintage Select
Indian Tabac Limited Reserve
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte (come in a box but bundle priced)
Arganese Connecticut 
Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....Bundles/Boxes I have gotten over the past 6-8 months for $2per from Cigar Bid that were good smokes were,

PADILLA HYBRID TORPEDO 
PADILLA HYBRID MADURO GORDO
GRAN HABANO VINTAGE 2002
CUBA ALIADOS MADURO TORO
LA GLORIA CUBANA CI KNOCK-OFF (love these after a month or two of needed naked aging) 
ALBION CHURCHILL (great ALT to mild Connecticuts. Smooth smoking Sumatra wrapper)
FAMOUS NICARAGUAN 3000
ALEC BRADLEY '90' RATED 2NDS (simply awesome)
BACCARAT SUMATRA
GARO DOUBLE HABANO
KINKSTER'S BUNDLES
PERDOMO FRESCO TORPEDO
PERDOMO ESV 1992 2NDS
PADILLA SERIE '68
PADILLA CAZADORES
PADILLA MIAMI (25 for $64, a steal!)
LA HERENCIA CUBANA
LA PERLA HABANA MORADO
LA PERLA HABANA ROJO
LA PERLA HABANA CLASSIC
JOHN BULL
5 VEGAS CASK-STRENGTH
PINAR DEL RIO RESERVA LIMITADA
KINKY FRIEDMAN
KINKY FRIEDMAN LONE-STAR
KINKY FRIEDMAN 'BIG RICHARD'
OLIVEROS SUNGROWN
OLIVEROS KING HAVANO CLARO 
PARTAGAS CIFUENTES

and have a few box/bundles of new lines gotten for $2per or less coming over the next two months like,

CUBAN HONEYS CORONA
PADILLA FUMAS SUMATRA
PADILLA FUMAS CONNECTICUT
EVELIO
VIGILANTE COROJO
FELIPE GREGORIO FUSION
MACANUDO TORPEDO CI KNOCK-OFF


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

The only bundle I have bought was JLP Cazadores. BuyingNC bundles is just not cost effective from the UK.


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

snagstangl said:


> JR ALTERNATIVE MONTECRISTO DR NO. 2 : J·R Cigars.com
> 
> JR CUBAN ALTERNATIVES MONTECRISTO NO. 2 : J·R Cigars.com
> 
> these are the two i was talking about, I wondered which one you and a few others were talking about. Sorry for being dense


Hmmmm. Not sure sorry. I have had a bundle sitting around for a while now and not 100% sure which one it is. Will take a look at the bands when i get home to see if there is something to ID them


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....Anyone ever try ORIGIONAL CUBANS? 20 of the 7x50 at C.I. go for $39.95. Customer reviews say it is a good smoke. 

.....Also pinched two 9 cigar samplers of LA PRINCESA de CUBA's from Cigar Bid for $10 each. Saw the very same 9 cigar sampler being sold on-line for $49.95. l watched a YOU TUBE review that said they were a good tasting, high mild Connecticut. Anyone every try these as well? Thanks for any details.


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

rah0785 said:


> .....Bundles/Boxes I have gotten over the past 6-8 months for $2per from Cigar Bid that were good smokes were,
> 
> PADILLA HYBRID TORPEDO
> PADILLA HYBRID MADURO GORDO
> ...


Regarding the ALEC BRADLEY '90' RATED 2NDS, do you know the difference between the bundles? For example, they have like a #50 version and a #52 version etc. I am assuming that they are different lines of AB, but not sure which ones. Any ideas?


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

getkennard said:


> Regarding the ALEC BRADLEY '90' RATED 2NDS, do you know the difference between the bundles? For example, they have like a #50 version and a #52 version etc. I am assuming that they are different lines of AB, but not sure which ones. Any ideas?


.....I would bet my life the now back-ordered 5.5x55 Quadrum is the TEMPUS or TEMPUS MADURO. And the 6x52 reminded me a lot of FAMILY BLEND. The 5x50 and 5x52 are also very good. Those are the only sizes I have tried. I want to try the Corona. Heard a ton of good words about it.


----------



## Madlying (May 10, 2011)

The Royal Nicaraguan series aren't too shabby, as well as the Garo double habano from C.I. The Garos are very inexpensive and a decent smoke.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....Not that a box or bundle makes any difference, but buying at Cigar Bid allows me to smoke brands I would seldom get to enjoy with my limited budget. I can get every cigar made by 5 VEGAS for 2 too $3per, most often times less. Same with GRAN HABANO, ROCKY PATEL, ALEC BRADLEY, AUGUSTO REYES, GURKHA, CARLOS TORANO, CU-AVANA, FONSECA, NESTOR MIRANDA, LA PERLA HABANA, KINKY FRIEDMAN, MAN O WAR, INDIAN TABAC, PADILLA, PERDOMO, PINAR DEL RIO, & VICTOR SINCLAIR.

.....some lines I have smoked over the past week that have had great flavor, and can be gotten for around 
$2per all the time are,

GRAYFLCIFF TURBO TORPEDO (6" x 60)
GRAYCLIFF EDICION LIMITDA TORO (6" x 50) = EL BATON or WARLOCK
MAN O WAR RUINATION BELICOSO (5.7" x 54) same as above, every time.
PUEBLO DOMINICANO TORO (6.5' x 50) Smoked a $8 UNDERCROWN gifted to me, and followed up the next day with a PUEBLO. What is the difference? Not much at all. First thing that popped into my head when I torched the UNDERCROWN is how much they tasted the same.
REPOSADO '96 MADURO FIGURADO, 7" x 58 = MACANUDO MADURO every time
PERDOMO NICK'S STICKS CONNECTICUT TORPEDO (6.5" x 54)
OLIVEROS SUNGROWN CHURCHILL - 7" x 48 - Like every OLIVEROS I have smoked, other then the CLASSIC and EL PADRINO lines, this line tastes great. Sells for over $6per at C.I. Got a 20 box for $43.00 coming.
NICA LIBRE (6' x 52) Ya, it is a joke when smokers mention them in the same sentence with PADRON. Standing alone it is a good cigar.
MORRO CASTLE TORO (6" x 52)
MARK TWAIN NO.1 (7' x 50)
CU-AVANA CHURCHILL (7" x 50) = the $14.50 DIAMOND CROWN NO.2 (7.5" x 54), AVO 787 Toro (6" x 52), or THE GRIFFINS TORO (6'2 x 52) I smoked over the past 6 months. Or any $2-$3per Perdomo Connecticut for that matter, especially his CHAMPAGNE line, which I would take over a DIAMOND CROWN, AVO, FUENTE CONNECTICUT, or ASHTON any day of the week. 
CI LEGENDS DON PEPIN GARCIA (5.7" x 54) Love these.
GURKHA LEGEND VINTAGE 2002 DOUBLE ROTHCHILD - 6.5" x 58 - A 90 Rated cigar all the way.
PINAR DEL RIO RESERVA LIMITDA TORO (6" x 54) Great flavor. Smokes smooth as silk.
CARLOS TORANO NOVENTA TORPEDO & LOYAL TORPEDO (6" x 54) After only two weeks of resting naked in my box they taste great.

.....their was one higher price line I tired as well, SAN CRISTOBAL ELEGANCIA. Smoked the 6x52 Imperial. Takes Connecticut wrapped cigars to a new level. Blows away all I listed above and any I have smoked thus far.

.....no problem at all with any smoker that torches $10 or more cigars on a daily basis. I smoked them for nearly a decade. Fact is I miss none of them. That is due to the fact that NONE OF THEM offer all that much more, if anything more, then the smokes I win at Cigar Bid for $2per. NONE. The PUEBLO DOMINCANO = UNDERCROWN being one example. Another is my smoking of an ASHTON 6x50 MONARCH Tubos last month, and then firing up a KINKY FRIEDMAN KINKSTER'S CONNECTCIUT CHURCHILL directly afterward, and not missing a beat when it came to flavor. The burn was not as sharp, but paying $9 more per cigar for perfect quality is something I can live without.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

rah0785 said:


> .....Anyone ever try ORIGIONAL CUBANS? 20 of the 7x50 at C.I. go for $39.95. Customer reviews say it is a good smoke.


You can catch them on cbid occasionally & get them for a buck & change per. I have only tried the torpedos, but after abt 6 months they are a very good, med bodied, sweet smoke.

Only thing is that with most of them i have smoked, they get very strong with about 2 inches left. Thats ok though, because for well less than $2, you get more than your moneys worth from them.

thats mho of them.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

ejgarnut said:


> You can catch them on cbid occasionally & get them for a buck & change per. I have only tried the torpedos, but after abt 6 months they are a very good, med bodied, sweet smoke.
> 
> Only thing is that with most of them i have smoked, they get very strong with about 2 inches left. Thats ok though, because for well less than $2, you get more than your moneys worth from them.
> 
> thats mho of them.


.....excellent. Thank you for the feedback. Will be on my bidding radar come April. Also, do you keep the cello on your smokes when aging them?


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

i keep the cello on & in the bundle cello too. no particular reason, other than its easier that way

good luck on bidding


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....I started a thread about this. Cigar Bid has not posted any new boxes since Sunday, and did not post one single new single, 5 pack, Box, Sampler Auction last night at midnight. Only the 225 Quickes they post every day showed up. Over the next week, the absence of these 400+ lots, that should have opened Monday and Tuesday, will drive up the bidding price simply because their is MUCH less to chose from. I can't count how many times I have chosen to wait until a new auction opens instead of bidding on one that is currently active. I am calling them later today to purchase one of my orders. I will ask them why they are decreasing the number of auctions they have going on.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

ejgarnut said:


> i keep the cello on & in the bundle cello too. no particular reason, other than its easier that way
> 
> good luck on bidding


.....thanks, but no luck here. Saw they have the recommended 6x50 Torpedo offered in a$27.50 Quickbuy and my wallet is currently sitting on 'E'. And for the 4th night in a row they have FAILED to post some type of auction they always have every night at midnight. No 5 packs this time. From the thread I started I can see if a smoker here don't buy from their they don't give a shat. Or they are not pinched for cash and don't give a shat. Either reason means they have no idea that some point in their future they are going to be pinched for cash. A reason they cannot control, and bitch about it, and have the better-off, or luckier, or more healthy majority bust their balls over it. So lame.

.....as long as I can keep scoring these KINKY FRIEDMANS, K.F. KINKSTER'S, and the even better LONE-STAR & BIG RICHARD, I should not ever bitch really. If you like maduro's, this BIG RICHARD, named after me I am sure, is a must try. Like the LONE-STAR, a easily Rated 90 smoke.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> RAH that would be awesome, I think I have enough new sticks it is about time for me to send you another care package as well.


.....hey 'A', just noticed this post. That would be awesome. Been a shortage of new lines to try around here lately. I will HAVE TO send ya back some of these great tasting PADILLA LANCERO'S I have been stealing for $2per lately from the SERIE '68 and MIAMI lines. Like a double length, flavor packed Corona. The MIAMI'S 7.5x42 size seems as perfect to me as the 6x52 Belicoso when it comes to a maximum flavor offering. Lately I have been trying to score more and more Corona's of any line that had a full flavor offering.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

......every cigar smoker needs to check out 'The Cigar Dave' radio show. Two hours of cigar talk that covers everything about our flavor enjoyment session including all brands and drinks.

http://www.cigardave.com/theatre/2008/11-08-08-1.html


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....O.M.G.:faint: Over the past two days I have become addicted to Cigar Auctioneer, Famous Smoke Shops wide open, free for all auction site. Not nearly as good as cigar bid. A good chunk of the lots offered START at a slightly reduced number below the Famous Smoke daily price, but their is a decent amount of $1 starting bid auctions. 

.....Last month I smoked through a sampler called the HORN O' PLENTY. First batch of cigars I got from C.I./Cigar Bid that were seriously aged and sporting yellow cello. Fell in love with the high mild, medium bodied FONSECA SERIE 'F', only offered now at Famous Smoke Shop. Luckily I recalled Cigar Auctioneer and checked out the FONSECA F auctions. Can be won daily for around $2per thank God! Have already won three $2 singles and a $11, 5 pack of the 5x52 size. Also scored a $13, 5 pack(6x50) of an awesome tasting maduro called CAPOEIRA. Then I started claiming the value singles offered their like ALEC BRLADLEYS SIBONEY line, GRAN HABANO'S IMPERIAL line, the FAMOUS SIGNATURE SERIES line by Don Pepin, and PERDOMO ALABAO, with dozens more on my 'to try' list. Have to win some ROCKY PATEL CUBAN BLEND MADURO. One of the BEST maduro blends I have every smoked.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....just got my new Cigar Bid order earlier today. Did not think it would arrive until Monday. Maybe 8 or 9 new lines to sample. Thus far, I have smoked a,

EVELIO TORPEDO (6" x 52) The rest 4 ot 6 weeks of naked aging to air out. Was to moist and hard as a rock. Smoked OK though. If it does not improve some by next month I won't be buying again.

PUROS INDIOS RESERVA MAXIMA 2003 VINTAGE ROBUSTO (5" x 50) I liked this one. Just high mild flavor, medium bodied. Smokes great, very smooth with tons of smoke. Is not loaded down with spices like other PUROS INDOIS lines, meaning you can actually taste the good tobacco flavor. Will add these to my FONSECA SERIE 'F' Robustos as a good option to smoke in between my better premiums.

CUBA ALIADOS COROJO TORO (6" x 53) Like a mild version of GRAN HABANO VINTAGE 2002 COROJO. Like the Maxima, great draw and tons of smoke. Not as good as the maduro though. Won't mind scoring another 5 for $7 when I bid again in April.

ALEC BRADLEY BACK MARKET CHRUCHILL (7" x 50) Not as good as the TEMPUS QUADRUM (5.5" x 55) or VICE PRESS 6T4 (5" x 64), buy still very good. Smooth smoking and lots of tangy flavor. Stanched up two for $4per along with 2 of the 5.2x52 for $3per.

SAINT LUIS REY TORO (6" x 50) Pinched two 5 packs for $11 each. A STEAL. These are great cigars. Lasts a long time. Burn and draw are perfect. Solid medium flavor, but with some humidor time it should get even better. I will take all I can get for that price. And I HAVE to try the maduro.


----------



## champions77 (Feb 6, 2010)

Didn't see anybody mention Tampa Sweethearts. I really dig the 108's

also +1 on the FDO maddies.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Ive only had two but the famous Nicaraguan 6000 are a good bundle so far seem pretty good.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> Ive only had two but the famous Nicaraguan 6000 are a good bundle so far seem pretty good.


.....the FAMOUS NICRAGUAN 3000 HABANO was a very good smoke. Has a good caramel like flavor. Was a nice surprise. I scored my 
6x60 size in an awesome sampler called "Famous Hit's from the 60's".


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....they are offering right not on FREE FALL a 20 lot of DON DIEGO PLAYERS CLUB 6x52 Belicoso for $27.50. I priced the "same" Brazilian wrapped line at other retailers for about $116 to $175 for a 25 box of the mini belicoso. Either other retailers are over pricing this cigar by 600% or the stick at Cigar Bid is fake. I mean their is no such thing as a legitimately Rated 92 Cigar that sells for $1.38per, right? At least I have not smoked one yet

Cigars For Less™ - Choose from cigars by Don Diego, Partagas, Punch, Te Amo, Macanudo, Arturo Fuente, H. Upmann, Hoyo de Monterey, Excalibur, and more!
Players Club
Don Diego Player's Club Belicoso - 20 Cigars - CigarBid.com


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

....wow, what a surprise. If you like FUENTE CAMEROON cigars you will love SIGNATURE COLLECTION CAMEROON CHURCHILLS (7" x 50) at Cigar Bid. They may be ugly, but the two I have tried smoke great, and quit frankly I would pick them over the FUENTE CAMEROON without a 2nd thought. Has more good flavor. I'll make the trade for flavor over construction perfection any day of the week, especially when it can be had for $1.50per all the time.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> Ive only had two but the famous Nicaraguan 6000 are a good bundle so far seem pretty good.


.....Smoked my first FAMOUS NIGARAGUAN 6000 Churchill yesterday. A real FULL flavored smoke. Started off like a LA AURORA then changed to a BOLIVAR COFADIA SUNTUOSO. A perfect smoke for now and then to add some kick to your regular rotation.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....For the price, the LA FLORIDITA Limited Edition is an excellent cigar. Would easily sell for $6 or $7 at a B&M. I will be buying these flavor gems again.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....anyone smoke FONSECA 1907? Need to find a decent Connecticut wrapped cigar fast. If so, what cigar line would you compare it too. 

.....These 12 LA PRINCESA de CUBA's I have left are not good at all. Taste like fresh, grassy-ass tobacco. Sad the burn and draw are perfect. Any details would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

+1 on the EO Nekkid (from The Party Source) Taste as good or better than many cigars twice their price.


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

Perdomo 2 Mistakes Milenario Cameroon

Got them as an impulse buy ordering my first boxes of cigars. I get a 50 cigar duty free allowance when I come to the US (I'm Canadian). Our tobacco taxes are crazy, so I figured I'd have a couple boxes delivered to my hotel. I saw these Perdomos on special. A mere $60 for 25 so I figured I'd exceed my allowance. Taxes on $60 isn't that high. 

An excellent cigar for $2.50. They've become my go to favorite.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....over the past 3 days I have smoked 3 great tasting cigars, each with at least 5 months of naked aging on them, giving them time to air out and become very smooth. I still say the LA PERLA HABANA MORADO is one of the best tasting blends around. The CLASSIC TORO I smoked was very good as well. 

.....the one I like best is from a purchase I made last summer. These LA PERLA HABANA COBRE TORO's have aged perfectly. Smoking my last 6x50 Today. First taste was a smooth, medium hint of buttery flavor. This COBRE puts to shame a few Connecticut wrapped sticks I have tried recently like the PRIVATE STOCK #14 (6.5"x50) by DAVIDOFF and LA PRINCESA de CUBA TORPEDO (6"x52). Scoring a 20 box of any of the 5 La Perla lines (the BLACK PEARL, ROJO, & CLASSIC MADURO are all good smokes as well), all priced under $46.00 as Cigar Bid Quickbuy, is a great investment.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Dread said:


> Bundles of Rodrigos, 262's, and Panaceas. *This job has its perks*:smoke2:


Don't I know it. I have bundles of Kristoff, Savinelli, Berger & Argenti, 7-20-4, Los Blancos, Arganese, Maderos, Casa de Oro, La Palina, Oja and one that I bought, lol, Herf Dog



gahdzila said:


> I always thought "mazo" was just cigar retailers' fancy word for "cheap bundle" LOL. Kinda like realtors calling a total dump in the bad part of town a "fixer-upper."
> 
> I've been eyeing those Little Havana Overruns, too.


A Mazo is simply a short pack or short *bundle*. 5-6 cigars, used for a sampler or gift. When I was at the Fuente factory, they gave me a couple of Mazos of Opus.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

KaChong said:


> Perdomo 2 Mistakes Milenario Cameroon
> 
> Got them as an impulse buy ordering my first boxes of cigars. I get a 50 cigar duty free allowance when I come to the US (I'm Canadian). Our tobacco taxes are crazy, so I figured I'd have a couple boxes delivered to my hotel. I saw these Perdomos on special. A mere $60 for 25 so I figured I'd exceed my allowance. Taxes on $60 isn't that high.
> 
> An excellent cigar for $2.50. They've become my go to favorite.


.....to bad you didn't post a month ago. I thought these PERDOMO2 MILENARIO CAMEROON & MADURO TORPEDOS were some of the worst cigars I have ever smoked. They certainly are no were near the flavor and quality of the regular PERDOMO2 line. Another bogus claim from Cigar Bid. Would not recommend these to anyone at any price. But I at least could have sent ya about 15 of each wrapper that I trashed as unsmokable.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....I see the PERDOMO FRESCO will be offered at C.I. in two weeks. BUT OUCH!, 25 for $69.95!!! 25 of my favorite 6.2x54 Torpedo can be gotten at Best Cigar Prices for 48 bucks. No matter. This will work in Perdomo cigar lovers favor, as they will NEVER sell at that price, and end up at Cigar Bid as a $48.00 Quickbuy in a few months, which may be their ultimate plan anyway. 

.....and two other excellent Connecticut wrapped cigars that can be scored at Cigar Auctioneer for $3per or less are XEN by Nish Patel and DON TOMAS SPECIAL EDITION CONNECTCUT. I have burned through 6 of my XEN 8 Cigar sampler in 6 days, and am down to 1 from my 5 pack of the 6x52 D.T. Connecticut's. Much, MUCH better then the grassy-ass LA PRINCESA de CUBA's and PRIVATE STOCK #14 I tried to smoke the week before these arrived. 

....I also will play the guinea pig for Famous Smoke Shops value like cigars. Claimed about 15 singles from different lines for $1per from Cigar Auctioneer to sample all that they offer. If they turn out as good as the NICRAGUAN 3000 & 6000 lines, the sampling will have been a HUGE success. I will report back in about 3 weeks.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....you can add ROLL BACK CONNECTICUT TORO (6" x 52) to the list of good, value line Connecticut wrapped smokes. Made my the Cusano boys it had a perfect burn and great draw. Creamy, mild wood/leather flavor base. Would I buy again? Only if I had too at my local. With Cigar Bid offering my favorite tasting high mild cigars, = to ASHTON & RyJ in every way, like Mark Twain, La Perla Habana Cobre, Padilla Hybrid, Kinky Friedman Kinkster's, Cu-Avana, Rocky Patel, Gurkha Symphony, Park Avenue, & Monogram, Perdomo Nick's Sticks, Cuban Bullet, & Reserve Golf for $2per no real need.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

Funny that it took people 99 posts to mention Tampa Sweethearts. 

About 4 years ago, when I first joined CS, people talked about them all the time. Now, hardly a peep. 
I remember them being really tasty back then and the construction wasn't too bad (especially for appprentice rollers!)


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Contimplating on a bundle of Flor de Oliva Maduro (robusto or toro). For about $40, they are a decent everyday smoke. Smoking a $8-12 or two a day is getting costly!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

For a cheap cigar, the Flor De Oliva Maduro is my choice... Especially with a bit of age. It's smooth and tasty.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Although I'm normally a Maduro guy, I actually prefer the original Flor de Olivas. It doesnt hurt that they're cheaper as well! You can buy singles of these from Serious to try them out. They have the originals, maduros, golds and corojos.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....a few bundles I have tried recently that were very good smokes,

La Gloria Cuba 'C.I. Knock-Off' Churchill (7" x 50) nice burnt tobacco flavor. lacks the La Gloria spice though. 
Cohiba 'C.I. Knock-Off' Torpedo (6" x 52) very spicy before aging.
Macanudo 'C.I. Knock-Off' Torpedo (6" x 52) very nice, smooth. = to Macanudo in every way. Amazing
Padilla Maduro Torpedo (6.7" x 52) settles after 4 to 6 weeks of naked aging into a good tasting maduro.

.....still need to try the JR ALT Montecristo DR No.2 Torpedo 6x52 and the C.I. Partagas Knock-Off Churchill.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Add a few to the list here: Casa de Turrent- mexican tobacco nice sweet undertone, Astral blowouts from CI and Astral grand reserve, Padilla fumas maduro (do not buy the connies they are bad. Padilla 1948 Edicion Limitada also good bundle, Nestor Miranda seconds, 90 + Nicaraguan seconds (ive read they are olivia g seconds). And Bahia Bundle Selection sumatra.Value Line Honduran #200 (from Tabacalera Raices Cubanas/alec Bradley)


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

· Here is an updated list ::thumb:
262's

· 90 + Nicaraguan seconds (ive read they are olivia g seconds)
· ALEC BRADLEY '90' RATED 2NDS
· Alec Bradley Supervisors selection
· Arganese Connecticut 
· Arganese Maduro
· Astral blowouts from CI
· Astral grand reserve
· Bahia Bundle Selection Sumatra
· Calle Ocho
· Casa de Garcia's Connecticut and Maduro
· Casa de Turrent
· Casa Gomez Petite Corona,
· Cohiba 'C.I. Knock-Off'
· Consuegras
· CUBA ALIADOS MADURO
· Cuba Aliados Toro Corojo
· Cusano 2nds Toro Sungrown
· Diesel UC
· EO Nekkids
· Factory Throwouts
· famous Nicaraguan 6000
· Famous Niguraguan 3000
· Flor de Baloney Robusto X (supposedly excess Hoya de Monterrey inventory from factory)
· Flor de Copan
· Flor de Oliva Sumatra(original) 
· Flor de Oliva maduro
· Flor de Oliva originals
· Flor del Todo Maduro
· Fonesca Arana
· GARO DOUBLE HABANO
· Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte
· Gran Habano Vintage 2002
· Gurkha Master Select Robusto #4 (used to be sold in boxes, now bundles)
· Holt's Boardwalk (I've been told to age them 2 years before smoking) they have reintroduced these at Holts with a different filler/binder/wrapper but they are still pretty great for $20 for the bundle
·  Hoyo sleeve of miniatures
· Indian Tabac Limited Reserve
· Indian Tabac Super Fuerte (come in a box but bundle priced)
· JdN Fuerte Toro
· Jose L. Piedra Cazadores
· JR Alt - La Gloria Cubana
· JR Alt - Rocky Patel Edge toro
· JR Alternative Montecristo #2
· Kinksters Bundles
· Kinsella Fino Maduro ('ol times house blend)
· La Aurora Bristol Especiales
· La Aurora seconds belicoso - need 6 months at least
· La Cuna bin no 85 habano (come in a box, but for a bundle price)
· La Estrella Cubana Oscuro
· LA FLORIDITA Limited Edition
· LA GLORIA CUBANA CI KNOCK-OFF (love these after a month or two of needed naked aging)
· lfdc (another great one after a long rest) La Flor De Cano
· lho lights (grab these if you can) Little Havana Overruns Light
· little havana overruns
· nestor miranda dopplebok
· Nestor Miranda seconds
· Nestor Reserve maduro
· NHC ELO1
· NHC ELO3 (New Havana Cigars I believe)
· Oba Oba (fantastic after a few months rest)
· Oliva G Robusto
· Original Cubans at CI
· Padilla 1948 Edicion Limitada
· Padilla Achilles
· Padilla Hybrid
· Padilla Hybrid maduro
· Padilla Obsidian Torpedo.
· Padron 2000 Nats (bundles from cigarplace.biz)
· Panaceas
· Perdomo 2 Mistakes Milenario Cameroon
· perdomo cuban wheel (amazing for less than $2)
· PERDOMO ESV 1992 2NDS
· PERDOMO FRESCO TORPEDO
· Perdomo Slow aged Lot 826
· Pirates Gold (need at least 6 months) maduro Rothschilds have the best flavor.
· Puros Indios Simbre de Oro maduro
· Puros Indios Viejo Maduro Coronas
· Rocky Patel Selects Original Cigars - OWR 2nds
· Rocky Patel Vintage 90/92 seconds
· Rodrigos
· ROLL BACK CONNECTICUT TORO
· Royal Nicaraguan by J. Fuego
· SIGNATURE COLLECTION CAMEROON
· Super-premium seconds from Villazon Rothchild maduro (from CI)
· Tampa Sweethearts 108's
· Tony Alvarez Corto Habanos
· *Value Line Honduran #200 (from *Tabacalera Raices Cubanas/alec Bradley)
· Victor Sinclair Vintage Select
· VIGILANTE COROJO


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

szyzk said:


> EO Nekkids and Tony Alvarez Corto Habanos.
> 
> I also have a few of my B&M's Rocky Patel-exclusive cigars on hand but they're $6/stick and I generally consider "true" bundled cigars to be under $3.


+1 on the EO Nekkids (From the Party Source) Great stick, and I don't know if there's anything better for the price.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Flor De Olivias originals.
Also, VL 200 Hondurian from Famous Smoke Shop are really good. coco and coffee mostly. Problem, is consistency; maybe 1 out of four taste great.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

snagstangl said:


> · Here is an updated list ::thumb:
> 262's
> 
> · 90 + Nicaraguan seconds (ive read they are olivia g seconds)
> ...


Now thats a list!


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

This member approved list of budget bundles deserves resurrecting. A heck of a lot tobacco burnt here!



snagstangl said:


> · Here is an updated list ::thumb:
> 262's
> 
> · 90 + Nicaraguan seconds (ive read they are olivia g seconds)
> ...


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Dread said:


> Bundles of Rodrigos, 262's, and Panaceas. This job has its perks:smoke2:


I imagine it does....I am in love with 262 abd Rodigo smokes I can't get enough of them lol.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

i might need to edit a few of these, i dont think some are available anymore. Or should I leave it?


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

snagstangl said:


> i might need to edit a few of these, i dont think some are available anymore. Or should I leave it?


You would be doing a real service if you updated it. I am one of many who by necessity purchase low cost bundles. (Not lately due to some issues, the 5'2" Irish eyes ain't a smiling type issues)
I'm happy to make your acquaintance by the way.


----------

